# True Life: I got Plastic Surgery (pic heavy)



## Pimptress (Nov 12, 2005)

I'd like to share my little story of 4 weeks ago with everyone because it's such a tremendously amazing time of my life... I hope you all don't mind!

So, I'm a 22 year old girl who has been insanely insecure about her nose since she was about 15 years old.







On August 23rd, 2005 I finally went in for a consulation with a plastic surgeon, Dr Loewenstein. He made me feel comfortable and talked to me about everything and we set up an appointment to have it done on October 14th. I also had a secondary consultation in September to answer more questions that I had.

The 14th arrived and my mom and stepdad took me to the hospital where I was having the surgery done. 





They got me all prepped for surgery (after a crappy nurse put a crappy IV in my arm which caused a bruise the size of texas for 2 weeks after) and it was just time to wait. With the clock right on the other side of my bed.




I started to cry at this point... up until now I hadn't been nervous at all but at this point I could see the clock and know that my surgery was scheduled to start at 11:45... in 15 minutes... and I started to get very scared and nervous.

They wheeled me into the surgery room which looked like it came straight out of the movies or tv show, and my anesthesiologist told me she was putting the sleepy stuff in the IV and I'll be asleep within 10 seconds. "Whoah this stuff works fast.... goodbye" was all I mustered to say before I found myself awake and puking in the recovery room.

Yup, I puked from the general anesthetic. Or maybe it was all of the blood I had swallowed. My nose was completely full of packing material and I could only breathe through my mouth and I couldn't open my eyes and I felt like utter shit, and so tired.

I finally let them allow my parents and boyfriend back to see me where my mom lovingly snapped this very attractive picture of me.





I felt like a baby bird which could not open it's eyes and only laid there... at least that's what was going through my mind at the time.





My mom and stepdad left at about 3pm to get a head start to the pharmacy to pick up my drugs and my boyfriend stayed by my side, bless him, until I was ready to be released. The nurse, silly lady, had me walk to the room where my clothes were, which sent me into another fit of vomiting blood, and Nick was right there with the puke catcher to help me. She then decided it was a bad idea to have me walking so she brought me a wheelchair and we went out to Nick's car.

I don't really remember the drive home that much except that I couldn't/was afraid to open my eyes thinking I might get sick again. Nick played a cd he had made with a lot of my favorite songs on them and I remember really wanting to enjoy it, but I just couldn't say or do anything.

We got home and I sat down on the armchair where I stayed for the next 7 hours or so... watching tv and taking percocets as soon as the pain wore off. The pain was bad, I forgot to mention that. It hurt like hell when I was in the hospital, even when I had IV pain medicine in me, and it hurt like hell at home, especially since I had a migrane which formed on top of all of the pain in my nose.

Finally I went down to bed, but before I went to sleep I decided to risk it and take a tylenol PLUS my percocet (Which only has 325mg tylenol) and within an hour, I was at my computer (at 2am) talking to Nick who was upstairs in a poker tourney (on pokerstars.com) telling him how wonderful I felt. He came down and laughed because I was smiling, despite the fact that I couldn't breathe through my mouth and looked like I had gotten mugged.




We went to sleep, which really wasn't sleep at all, because I woke up every 20 minutes or so practically choking because my mouth would dry out so much as I was breathing through it.. so it went in a cycle like this from about 2am until 8am, when I finally gave up... fall asleep, snore, wake up omg mouth is try, sip water, fall asleep, wake up, sip water, take percocet, fall asleep, snore, wake up, mouth dry -- water.... you get the idea. It was really annoying and I didn't sleep very well at all.

Dr. Loewenstien was supposed to call me in the morning to meet me somewhere to take the packing out of my nostrils, but he didn't call by 10:30 so I pulled it out myself. SWEET RELIEF. I then made my way upstairs to the couch where I spent the rest of my day...









And then the flowers started rolling in..... which was really great because it was also sweetest day (A midwest holiday) and my sweetie brought me a dozen roses, my stepdad brought me a pretty bouquet... it was nice, because I love flowers. I was feeling better but still taking percocet about every 4 hours.

Here are pictures from that night after I cleaned myself up a bit. I actually went out in public with Nick to go get pizza.

1 full day after my surgery









"Look Nick this is the only time where you are more attractive then I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"






Day 3, sunday, I put makeup on to try and look more acceptable to society.









Day 4, Monday... last day off of work. My splint was falling off, so I took it off to retape it. Ooops, I took a picture!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







My plastic surgeon sent me flowers today!!

Day 5, Tuesday... first day back to work. I felt pretty good today, just didn't look that great. I also had an appointment right after work to get the stitches on the bottom of my nose out.




Oh, and the doctor said since my splint was falling off I only had to wear it when I sleep. And then he taped it back on and said just wear it all the time. So I took it off as soon as I got to my car.








When I woke up on Tuesday morning and put on makeup and came in to kiss Nick goodbye, he said "Now you look more like you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

Day 6, Wednesday... I took the tape off of my nose today. Dr Loewenstien was supposed to take it off tomorrow, Thursday, but his wife had a secret surprise trip planned for him and he wasn't going to be in the office (Which made me very upset, but I kept my cool and kept mum) and the nurse called me and told me I could probably take it off myself on Thursday. So I took it off as soon as I got off the phone with her, wednesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Day 8, Friday, we went out tonight. Twas much fun! I feel great... 









Day 9, Saturday October 22nd, 2005... my big halloween party! I can't even tell that I just had surgery... unless I touch my nose, haha.






(i changed costumes)











And that's that, everything is good now... Here's a side by side before and after picture.








The end of my nose is still a little numb and it's very hard, kinda strange, but it takes a full year for a nose that has gone through rhinoplasty to actually form into it's final product.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 12, 2005)

WOW! what an amazing story. you look GREAT hon! thanks 4 sharing that with us =)


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 12, 2005)

That's a _really_ good outcome!  The end result looks totally natural.  I'm sure you'll feel that the pain and suffering was all worth it!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow! Thanks for sharing.  He did a great job and you look so feminine now.  Congratulations


----------



## Classic Beauty (Nov 12, 2005)

What a good job!  I am thinking of getting a nose job as a grad. present.  It's a witch nose, pointy and crooked.  :-\  How much does it hurt?


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 12, 2005)

Fabulous, thanks for sharing.

Great new nose sweetie, you wear it well


----------



## Pimptress (Nov 12, 2005)

It hurt really bad! The first night when I was all coked up on Percocets, i told people on my message boards that my wisdom teeth were worse... but they weren't. Okay, maybe it was a tie. Welll, maybe my wisdom teeth were worse. I think not being able to eat was worse then not being able to breathe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd do it ALL over again though!


----------



## polobear45 (Nov 12, 2005)

You look great ,I'm very happy for you !!! That story was great ,thanks so much for sharing .


----------



## Miss_Behave (Nov 12, 2005)

wow that looks so natural! thanks so much for sharing your story! you look great hun!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 12, 2005)

wow! you look great!! thanks for sharing that with us!! your nose looks so natural!! you look awesome!!


----------



## KJam (Nov 12, 2005)

I was thinking on the first picture that you were a pretty girl and the nose was not so bad. However,after the surgery you were a VERY pretty girl with a cute nose too. Your surgeon did a great job and I hope you're happy with the results. You were pretty then and beautiful now. Your boyfriend sounds like a keeper too!


----------



## Pei (Nov 12, 2005)

U're so brave and i love u for sharing this amazing story of urs!!!


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 12, 2005)

Do bear in mind that plastic surgery can be addictive - it wouldn't do to end up looking like this


----------



## Pimptress (Nov 12, 2005)

There's NOTHING addictive about general anesthetic

Although, Amanda Lepore sure is sexy............


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_There's NOTHING addictive about general anesthetic

Although, Amanda Lepore sure is sexy............_

 

ewww. i look at the chick and just cringe...


----------



## colormust (Nov 12, 2005)

your nose is soooo cute : P
you look lovely both ways : D


----------



## Becki (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow!!!! Your nose looks great hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moppit (Nov 12, 2005)

Your new nose is very beautiful.  I was surprised at how much bruising there is.


----------



## Lolita (Nov 12, 2005)

WOW! thanks so much for sharing your experience! Im also concidering getting a nose job, and your story (with the good AND bad parts included!) is really really helpful


----------



## lovejam (Nov 12, 2005)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## joytheobscure (Nov 13, 2005)

You look great!  I bet you're really enjoying the new you now   Your surgeon sounds wonderful too.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Nov 13, 2005)

What a great story. I loved how you told it with pics, I felt like I was in the 1st grade all over, when the teacher reads you the story and then shows you the pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You are one brave girl, I'm glad that you're happy with your new nose. You look great but you did look great before BUT all that matters is that you're happy!


----------



## pucci (Nov 15, 2005)

What a hot nose you have! You look great!!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 15, 2005)

How awesome is that!!! What an amazing story!  Thanks for sharing it with us - you look amazing!


----------



## MissAlly (Nov 15, 2005)

Wow,he did an AMAZING job.Your nose is so cute.


----------



## Pootle_around (Nov 15, 2005)

Thank you for taking the time to share that with us. I don't know anyone who's had plastic surgery - I live in this teeny town in the UK - so it was really interesting to read. Your nose looks FAB!!!! Do you feel really confident now? You know how they say, "you might think getting surgery to change X will make everything better but it doesn't" is it true?

And hey, considering you had plastic surgery, even though you had bandages and bruises all over you, you still look CUTE as HELL! When you see them on "Extreme Makeover" (we get that on Sky TV in the UK, it's quite popular) they all look a right mess but you looked lovely all the way through!.


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 15, 2005)

*Thanks for sharing your surgery experience*

WOW, Congratulations! You are so brave to share your experience, thank you. Yes, I agree with the others, your nose looks really good.



You are such a lucky girl to have such a wonderful family and boyfriend by your side.


----------



## breathless (Nov 16, 2005)

your nose is so adorable now! before, it was cute, but now, its just ... pinchable!


----------



## bebixlove (Nov 16, 2005)

ur nose looks great
it looks natural, wow .
i think it makes u look younger too 

haha u look so adorable in that little hospital cap before surgery.


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Nov 20, 2005)

your nose looks awesome!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Nov 22, 2005)

You Look GREAT!


----------



## Pimptress (Nov 23, 2005)

You guys are SOOOOOOOOOOOO Sweet!!!!!!!! hehe. THANK YOUUUUU!!!!!!!! I'm very happy. I forget that I had it done all the time unless I look in the mirror sideways or touch my face. and then I am like "whoah that's different"

But as for changing everything... I guess part of me thought that it would, but it really didn't. I am more confident now when I go out to bars and stuff, I've noticed that. More cocky, if anything... The true test will be when I go back east for Christmas and see everyone I went to High school with and all of my family...


----------



## niecypiecy (Nov 23, 2005)

Wow you look amazing - your surgeon did a wonderful job!


----------



## user4 (Nov 23, 2005)

yay, im glad it all turned out fine and that ur so happy with urself now... u look so nice!!! not that u didnt before, but u really do...


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Nov 27, 2005)

oh wow thats such a big difference! he did an amazisng job, congrats!!


----------



## shiann_2003 (Nov 28, 2005)

looks Super, im getting rhino/septoplasty and revision BA in Dec.


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Jan 15, 2008)

you look great!


----------



## aeni (Jan 15, 2008)

Only the end photos are showing! I'd love to view your recovery.  Your nose looks great btw now with those before and afters!


----------



## amoona (Jan 15, 2008)

Damn brave girl! I want a nose job so bad, always have but I'm such a sissy when I think of the pain. When you did your consultation were they able to show you pictures of what the outcome with sorta look like - through computer software - or anything like that?

I'm always afraid I'd look like a different person if I got the nose job I really want.


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow! It looks great...still looks very natural!


----------



## COBI (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_Only the end photos are showing! I'd love to view your recovery. Your nose looks great btw now with those before and afters!_

 
This is likely because the original post is from over 2 years ago, so the non-showing pics are likely no longer available or being stored on the host (pimptress.com) whereas the final two pics have a different target location.


----------



## deedrr (Feb 6, 2008)

I know im coming in late on this but it looks great and completely natural!


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow love the story & glad everything turned out great!


----------



## yummy411 (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks for sharing that with us! congrats on your new nose =)


----------



## xlakatex (Feb 26, 2008)

woah you look great!


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, the results look great hun!


----------

